
Kroger and Microsoft partner to introduce digital solutions for retail industry - petethomas
https://news.microsoft.com/2019/01/07/kroger-and-microsoft-partner-to-redefine-customer-experience-introduce-digital-solutions-for-retail-industry/
======
mimixco
Sounds like they're a little late to the party. "Scan" and go? Why would you
need to scan when Amazon already has their Amazon Go stores in operation and
Standard Cognition just bought a company to expand that tech to big box
stores?

[https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/07/autonomous-
checkout/](https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/07/autonomous-checkout/)

~~~
mimixco
So pointing out facts is worthy of a downvote, huh? Yay, HN!

